# Exit to Dubai on Work permit visa



## bvirus (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi,

I want to exit Dubai due to family emergency, i called the immigration and ask if there will be issues if i exit. They told me its either cancel my visa or wait for the stamp.

My company told me i can exit without cancelling my visa.

My current situation:

1. Need to exit Dubai immediately
2. Visa status is for stamping but my labor contract is still in the ministry(will take up to 20days,they say)
3. My company gave me back my passport so i can go home.
4. I exit in Kish before and enter on employment visa(pink paper)
5. My passport has no residence visa stamp

Will i be question on the immigration when i leave?

What documents do i need to bring?


----------



## Fait (Jun 14, 2014)

bvirus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to exit Dubai due to family emergency, i called the immigration and ask if there will be issues if i exit. They told me its either cancel my visa or wait for the stamp.
> 
> ...


Are you still planning to go back here in Dubai once you have finished your duties back in your country? If no, I believe you can leave anytime but if you're planning to come back and to work with the same company, you might have a problem since you won't be having any visa at all unless you come by tourist visa again. Your current company might file you an absconding case too. So, better ask for an NOC with them that they're allowing you to leave the UAE due to emergency.

If I were you, I'd wait a little longer but if it's a life-death situation of the family back home, it's something I couldn't decide too. Goodluck, kabayan. Sana nakatulong itong sagot ko.


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

From a legal perspective, your pink visa is a single entry permit, and you have already used that single entry when you came in from Kish. Now if you exit, you may not be questioned, but you cannot re-enter on the same visa. So yes, your company will have to cancel, and get a new visa issued if you wish to leave right away and then reenter. 
Best wishes and prayers for u and ur family


----------

